# PSA screening



## j-fowler57 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have looked on here thru previous posts and am not finding my answer. So the question is... When you have a *NON* medicare person who comes in for a PSA screening what CPT code should be used?

I always thought that it was G codes for medicare screening only and the 8xxxx codes for non medicare screenings and if medicare had a dx. other than screening. Am I right or wrong?? 
Thanks


----------



## hewitt (Aug 27, 2012)

Article is attached, but I only see one "G" code. http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/sia/ARTICLE_A47389.htm
Hope this helps!


----------



## j-fowler57 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!  But maybe I wasn't clear... my question is on a pt who ISN"T medicare what CPT code should be used? I have an insurance pt. who is having a PSA screening and they have charged the G0103. Is this correct?
Thanks !!


----------



## slivingston (Aug 27, 2012)

Our office will bill 84153 for PSA screening of NON-MEDICARE patients.

Just a side note - if the plan is a commercial plan but a Medicare product some of those plans still require the G code.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

